# N64 emulator



## OWNaruto (Jun 18, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good N64 emulator for MAC? Sixtyforce plays Paper Mario like crap. Any suggestions?


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Check out mac-emu.net.
But... it's a french site.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

I used to use http://emulation.victoly.com/ aka emulation.net for my mac emulation needs. It has a few other options for n64 but I don't think many people out there are working on them (if at all) right now.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Try Mupen.

http://mupen64.emulation64.com/

I have no idea how it runs Paper Mario.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I used to try a N64 emulator, can't remember the name.
Iwas ok but the sound was buggy, so I tried a couple of game then let it go
I had better luck with the SNES emulator.
Back in the day i found lot s of snes roms around the net, and a couple of N64 onmes, but Im sure thats not the case now, but I havent rtied in years to find any roms
Im happy with a few simple Mame roms like pacman and Galaxion etc


----------

